# Mormonism



## Jon Peters (Aug 26, 2008)

I've recently began to discuss religious things with a Mormon colleague. She is quite bright and well-informed as to her faith and belief system. I, on the other hand, am not so well-informed as to her belief system. Can someone recommend a good book or website where I can find information on Mormon beliefs, practices and ways to penetrate their beliefs?

We've already gotten to an interesting point in our discussions. She clearly admits to believing in a works religion. I have no issue defending the Biblical position. But I will need to know something about their scriptures, etc. because I anticipate that we will have to deal, at some point, in why the Bible is in conflict with their belief system.

Thank you.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello Jon,

Try Alpha and Omega Ministries


----------



## brandonadams (Aug 26, 2008)

I haven't read it, but I would recommend James White's books on Mormonism (I think he has two). 

I also came across a podcast called LDS Voices which is a selection of LDS lectures from the last 20 years or so. I've only listened to one, but it may be helpful to you. It's called What We Believe http://www.ldsvoices.com/index.php?id=494

I went to a "Mormon/Evangelical Dialogue" on Sunday night at Mariner's in Costa Mesa, CA. It's an event that is put on in various places where they have Mormons and Christians discuss their beliefs. I was only there for the first half, when they each had 15 minutes to present (afterwards they all discussed what had been said). I will say that the Mormons tried very hard to sound as biblical as possible.

What I heard them say was:

Grace is an enabling merit (I can't remember if he said merit, but something close), that enables one to do good works in order to be saved.

The Holy Spirit is a downpayment, a promise to eventually save someone, and since it is only a downpayment, not a purchase, it can be revoked. The Holy Spirit is also a sign of approval of one's life, thus it is a reward of, not cause of good works. One Mormon quoted Joseph Smith as stressing "present salvation" saying "our work is a work of the present" and "I want present salvation." This translated into going to bed every night running through a checklist of your deeds, then waking up in the next morning and endeavoring to do as well or better.

Another Mormon spoke about Christ and explained that they believe He is eternal, but not eternally (a) god.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## caddy (Aug 26, 2008)

Look at Marvin Cowan's Book and Works on Monergism here. Cowan is a former Morman. 

Utah Christian Publications - Publications

*Mormon Claims Answered*
*(1997 version)*
*by Marvin W. Cowan*​ 
*I purchased this one from Cowan above.*​


----------



## Solus Christus (Aug 26, 2008)

Another place to get a nice quick overview is to wiki it. At least it can show you history, creeds, etc.

One place that you can really "attack" the theology is pretty much the point where you and your colleague are at, namely, Mormonism is a works based faith. Since Mormons use the Bible you can show her that true faith is not a meritorious work but a gift from God. If anything this will show a conflict with the Book of Mormon.

I've seen a few debates by James White against LDS members and they seem to deteriorate into something like a Arminian vs. Calvin debate. So without having to read the Book of Mormon, that seems like the best place to start.


----------



## JM (Aug 26, 2008)

[video=youtube;KsXzHLiHTOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsXzHLiHTOU[/video]


----------



## Solus Christus (Aug 26, 2008)

JM, it doesn't seem like your link is working.


----------



## JM (Aug 26, 2008)

It's a Masonic Mormon conspiracy to prevent the truth from coming out...try it now...


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Aug 26, 2008)

One of the most difficult things in talking with Mormons about how what they believe is not biblical is that they have The Book of Mormon, which they see as another "God's word". And in that book "God" warns them about people like us (and even makes fun of us!), who will only believe the Bible and not The Book of Mormon (or anything else).


Here are a few quotes (and keep in mind that all of these are "God" speaking):



> "...many of the Gentiles shall say: A Bible! A Bible! We have got a Bible, and there cannot be any more Bible..."
> 
> "Thou fool, that shall say: A Bible, we have got a Bible, and we need no more Bible..."
> 
> "Wherefore, because that ye have a Bible ye need not suppose that it contains all my words; neither need ye suppose that I have not caused more to be written."




It's all in 2 Nephi, the whole chapter.

Thanks be to God, the *true* and *only* God, for giving us His Holy Spirit, who keeps us from these blasphemous and dangerous lies. Let us pray for those in bondage to them, that the Lord might grant them repentance!

Jon, I will be praying for you and this woman, that your conversations would be fruitful, and that as you speak to her about what God has _really_ said (and _done_), the God of all grace would shine in her heart to give her the light of the knowledge of the glory of God _in the face of *Jesus Christ*_.


----------



## Solus Christus (Aug 26, 2008)

JM said:


> It's a Masonic Mormon conspiracy to prevent the truth from coming out...try it now...



Yup it's working now. Guess I'll have to get me a pair now too. I didn't realize it protected you from bullets, fire, and even bears.


----------



## calgal (Aug 26, 2008)

New Horizons had a couple useful articles (click the link).  Basically, mormons are works based, hyperarminian, american gnostics at best. They are tritheistic and have this mute "heavenly mother" they whisper about.


----------



## Jon Peters (Aug 27, 2008)

JM said:


> YouTube - Magic mormon underwear



Very funny!


----------



## PastorSBC (Aug 27, 2008)

_Mormonism Unmasked _by R. Philip Roberts


----------

